# Asheville Wine & Food Festival



## jswordy (May 20, 2014)

Open to commercial and hobby winemakers:

http://ashevillewineandfood.com/commercial-and-non-commercial-winemakers-competition


----------



## jswordy (May 22, 2014)

From the organizers, received 5-22-14:



> There will no charge for the non-commercial wines. We may be reaching a point where we have to have a nominal fee, but that would be next year at the soonest.
> 
> Now you can do us a favor and get the word out that we will be having both a commercial and non-commercial wine eval.
> 
> The entry forms will be posted on website below by the end of this weekend. You can download your forms as you need them.



I'd say this is one forum members might want to support.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 22, 2014)

jswordy said:


> From the organizers, received 5-22-14:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd say this is one forum members might want to support.



Oh, I'm all over this one! Thanks Jim!


----------



## franki1926 (May 22, 2014)

no fee is nice, any tasting notes ?


----------



## jswordy (May 22, 2014)

franki1926 said:


> no fee is nice, any tasting notes ?



You'll have to ask them. Most of the judge's notes I've received back from paid contests are garbage anyway, IMHO. That has been extremely disappointing to me.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 17, 2014)

Heard back with a few more details. Here's what I got:

"There is no entry fee for amateur wines. Entry forms are on the the FBV website sited below. Go to the website and follow the directions. The form is actually located at the end of the Wine Evaluation section. Cut and paste the form and print as many as you need. We try to give tasting notes and usually do. We feel so strongly about that that we are planning a winter event where winemakers may submit wines for our evaluators to taste and then they will have direct contact with a member of FBV to give them feedback."

The site with the entry forms is http://www.frenchbroadvignerons.org/WineEval2.html 

The amateur form is at the bottom of the page. This sounds like it could be a nice competition, and the price is certainly right. He is going to get back to me later today or tomorrow regarding whether or not kit wines can be entered.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 17, 2014)

> Kit wines are not an issue. So do your thing.



Kits are cool!


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jun 17, 2014)

Is WY considered in the Appalachian region??? Ok, guess I'm just a few miles out of the way.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 18, 2014)

fabrictodyefor said:


> Is WY considered in the Appalachian region??? Ok, guess I'm just a few miles out of the way.



I don't think location matters for the amateur wines.


----------



## fabrictodyefor (Jun 18, 2014)

It does say, "Winemakers must reside in NC or the Appalachian Region to enter". A great opportunity though for those that live in the area.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 18, 2014)

fabrictodyefor said:


> It does say, "Winemakers must reside in NC or the Appalachian Region to enter". A great opportunity though for those that live in the area.



Good catch.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 18, 2014)

fabrictodyefor said:


> Is WY considered in the Appalachian region??? Ok, guess I'm just a few miles out of the way.



Here's what you do: You hand-write the entry form, and when you write "WY," just shorten the descending part of the "Y." They will assume it was "WV" (which obviously puts you in the Appalachian region)!


----------



## asterof (Jun 26, 2014)

*On Site*

Do you need to be at the festival site in order to win or get recognition


----------

